# Die Casting



## yosri Azab (2 مايو 2007)

اليكم كتاب رائع في ال die casting
http://rapidshare.com/files/29144560/E.J.Vinarcik_-_High_integrity_die_casting_processes.pdf


----------



## زكريا جبر (8 يوليو 2007)

الله الله شكرا


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا...........على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## islam2a (13 يوليو 2007)

الكتاب جميل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يسرى كتير مجهود طيب


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (2 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب رائع رويتلي عطشي للقوالب من هذا النوع وأنا أعمل عليها 
مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## virtualknight (3 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل ورائع


----------

